# HTC Wildfire Update 2.3



## Transrapid033 (10. April 2011)

Wie die überschrift schon sagt suche ich ein Android 2.3 update für das HTC Wildfire!!!!!

Danke im Vorraus!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zøtac (10. April 2011)

Möchtest du nicht etwas weniger Ausrufezeichen benutzen? 

Aktuell gibt es keine 2.3 ROMs fürs Wildfire, auch keine Custom ROMs. Ob es fürs WF kommen wird weiß auch niemand...


----------



## Transrapid033 (10. April 2011)

Hoffe ich halt


----------



## Transrapid033 (10. April 2011)

Noch eine Frage bei mir öffnen sich die Apps immer von alleine was kann ich dagegen machen


----------



## STSLeon (10. April 2011)

Lad dir mal den Advanced Task Killer Froyo runter. Den per Widget plazieren und der killt alle offenen Apps


----------



## zøtac (10. April 2011)

ähhm, wie jetzt? oO
Während dem Betrieb geht einfach mal ne App auf


----------



## Transrapid033 (10. April 2011)

Danke


----------



## Transrapid033 (10. April 2011)

wisst ihr gute apps die auf dem wildfire flüssig laufen


----------



## AdeE (10. April 2011)

Tag,

einen Task Killer würde ich dir definitiv nicht empfehlen. Android braucht keinen. Es ist sogar kontra produktiv, wenn du einen einsetzt. Wenn bei dir wirklich Programme "einfach so" starten, solltest du dir sorgen um dein Handy machen 

Die Frage ist ein wenig allgemein. Was für Programme suchst du? Welche Richtung? Hier gab (und gibt es sehr wahrscheinlich auch noch) einen Thread mit Apps für Android.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. April 2011)

Naja, bei meinem DHD merke ich durchaus, das ich manchmal nen Taskkiller brauche.


----------

